# CF Headset Pin-Out and schematic



## tim_chi (28 Nov 2008)

I hope I'm posting this in the right area.

I was wondering if anyone has the wiring pin-out and tech specs of the new vehicle headsets that are used in the TCCCS. I need the difference in impedence between intercom and radio and how the downleads are wired. If anyone has that sort of information please PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Nov 2008)

You may want to have them contact you via PM and then exchange DIN addresses to pass on info as to where to find the information you are asking for.


----------



## tim_chi (28 Nov 2008)

Sounds good.

As per the previous post. Please PM me with DIN info so that I can be pointed in the right direction.

Thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Nov 2008)

I could use the info also. We need to rig a speaker for the CP. If anyone can help PM plse.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Nov 2008)

I have the link at work, I can get it Monday. PM me your DIN email addy's and I can send it out first thing.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Dec 2008)

Sorry guys, didn't get a chance to grab it today. Stuck in the slop that is CF admin. I'm back from Valcartier on Thursday, I'll endeavor to grab it then.


----------



## chrisf (20 Dec 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I could use the info also. We need to rig a speaker for the CP. If anyone can help PM plse.



There's TCCCS speakers in the system, they come with a cable... what's the issue, perhaps I could offer help?


----------



## c_canuk (7 Jan 2009)

this may be hearsay but this is what I was told when we had a problem getting speakers Arcon 05, hopefully it has changed since then

the speakers were ordered 1 per CP and there are no new ones being ordered, and there is no way to order just the cable, so the 3 we had with NS/missing cables were useless. If you look at the connector it's a weird 3 prong BNC that is non standard so you can't build it with off the shelf parts. I was also told they were supposed to be non RF emitting and thus a lot more expensive.

Our solution of taping into a headset a mp3player earbud pluged into a laptop mic port was aggressivly poo pooed as well. 

would like to hear if this is all poppycock or not.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Jan 2009)

Speakers are issued like CIs, the amount depends on the ECL of the vehicle and its associated comms list. It is incredibly difficult to find speaker cables if they're not attached to the speaker, we have a few cable-less speakers in Sig Stores at my unit. Never seen a cable for them, so they may have been tagged, sent away and disappeared into Kit Heaven.

Its a gucci item, so things like that tend to walk away at times. Not to say everyone in the CF has sticky fingers, but soldiers are soldiers.


----------



## tim_chi (7 Nov 2009)

Bringing my own post back from the dead.

Any LCIS tech's out there that can help me out with a schematic of the wiring for the Veh Mount 522?

I've spliced the PTT that supports Intercom and Radio into a standard NATO plug, but I can't get the headset to work. I've got the transmit down, I just can't seem to hear anything.

I'm going to plug this thing into a breadboard pretty soon. Any help would be great.

I can't wait until I can just off the shelf PTT's for the new PRC-152's! Yee haw, something that will actually work!

Cheers.


----------



## AC 011 (7 Nov 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Speakers are issued like CIs, the amount depends on the ECL of the vehicle and its associated comms list. It is incredibly difficult to find speaker cables if they're not attached to the speaker, we have a few cable-less speakers in Sig Stores at my unit. Never seen a cable for them, so they may have been tagged, sent away and disappeared into Kit Heaven.
> 
> Its a gucci item, so things like that tend to walk away at times. Not to say everyone in the CF has sticky fingers, but soldiers are soldiers.



This is a bit of a necro-reply, but, regarding speaker cables, they shouldn't be that hard to order.  They have an NSN, just put in a request.  I have a bin full of speaker cables in my sigs stores at the unit, plus the two that are hardwired into the CP, all to support three speakers (2 in the CP, 1 spare).  Speakers on the other hand, have proven to be (so far) impossible to get. 

tim_chi:
What schematic exectly are you looking for?  The AN/VRC-513 itself, or just the vehicle headsets that work with them?  Your post mentions both.


----------



## tim_chi (7 Nov 2009)

Both would be nice.

What I really need at the moment, is the wiring between the headset and the PTT.

The wiring between the PTT and the radio connection is gravy.

Thanks.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Nov 2009)

It should be the same colour wires on either side of the PTT box, or at least that's how I read the schematic.


----------



## tim_chi (11 Jun 2010)

I have this whole issue solved.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/94666.0.html

Cheers.


----------

